# Major Issue



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

2 weeks ago my sister got mad at me and decided she would exact her revenge on my Piranhas...when i got out of the shower and walked into my room i could smell a really sweet cologny smell and noticed my water was damn near white. I had no spare tanks to put my P's in so i immediately treated the water and did a 50% water change. Two of my P's just stayed at the bottom and didn't move while the other stayed at the top like he was trying to get as much oxygen as possible. This all happened at about 9PM the P's died at 9AM the next morning.

So im depressed and i flush em and turn off the filter for about 2-3 days and i notice that my 2" Pleco is still alive and kickin...by now the whole tank has this nasty film on top of the water so i decide to turn the filter on to see how long the pleco would live....a week later the water cleared up and now i can't even smell the cologne...so my dumb ass question is *do i even dare use any of the same equipment on my new tank?*
should i trash it all or is some salvagable??? i'm just scared that whatever was in that cologne that killed them is not something i could see in a water test...any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well....I would wash out the media really good...and change 100% of the water....and then grab some feederfish and start the cycle over. You should know what is up with the water pretty soon if these fish make it or not. I dont think you need to trash anything...just rinse it off good.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

top notch....thank you!!!!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

what

oh sorry i was staring at your avatar

just rinse it out as gg said and you should be fine

i would kill my sister if she did something like that


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

murder crossed my mind a couple times....torture.....but i just locked my self in her room and when i came out i told her i wiped my ass on something of hers so she flipped and changed all of her sheets


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I would literally smack my sister in the face like a bitch!

Sorry you lost them man..you must have done something real BAD!


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

i beat her to the shower and she flipped


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

First, you want to go smack the bitch up, and hard. That's fucked up to do to someone, especially over something so stupid as a shower.
Then, I'd wash all your stuff really good, buy new media for your filters to be on the safe side, and start over.
Oh, and then go smack the bitch up again.
And again.
And again.
F**king bitch.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

you should piss i her shoes...F'in B*tch...my sister would get it boy! I think i would grab her by the throat and slam her...then pick her up and put her f'in head in the tank...
sorry dude Im pissed for you!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

as giggles said you need to clean all the crap in your tank.................................

And if that was my sister is would have punched her inm the mouth then stole her purse took the money out and bought some new fish with it...................

hope you get back in the game soon


----------

